# audio device on high definition audio bus missing for xp pro on lenovo t61 pc



## jake1234 (Aug 25, 2008)

On my lenovo T61 I just installed windows xp and there are quite a few drivers missing that i am looking for. I found what I thought was the solution to the audio problem here: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-67816 
but it didn't seem to work. Since I don't have internet on the computer i just switched to xp, I downloaded what was on that website onto a usb drive and then installed it on the computer I'm trying to fix. It still says that I am missing the "audio device on high definition audio bus". Shouldn't the file at the above link take care of the problem? Anyone know where I could find the driver I need?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

bad thing about IBM's website is they sometimes post more than one driver. Look through the list to see if there are anymore audio drivers for Xp listed.

I could look, but IBM's site needs the unit type in order to look for drivers/manuals. 4 diget number on the white sticker on bottom of the laptop. for example

- ThinkPad R61(type):
- 7732, 7733, 7735, 7736, 7737, 7738, 7742
- 7743, 7751, 7753, 7754, 7755
- 8914, 8918, 8919, 8920, 8927, 8928, 8929
- 8942, 8943, 8944, 8945, 8947, 8948, 8949

those are laptop types that IBM uses, am sure you noticed that on the page you linked


----------



## ShrinkManOS (Nov 15, 2008)

I am having the same issue on my T60...Lenovo/IBM's site has no working solution I have found. Any other options for me? pitiful...but please!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you have sp3 installed? MUAA high definition Driver from microsoft


----------



## jake1234 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found the solution a while back actually. All of the drivers you need are offered here: 
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-67853.html

Sometimes, for me it would say I'm missing a driver, but then if I restart the computer, sometimes a few times, it usually fixes the problem. Its easiest to download the internet drivers first so you can quickly download the rest of them. I would contact lenovo if theres any other problems.


----------



## Inebrius (Feb 10, 2010)

Install XP service pack 3 then rerun the audio driver install... OR

If you don't want SP3 installed first install this http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-68974 then rerun the audio driver...


----------

